# Looking For A Short (Less Than 10') 30Amp Power Cord



## diannabill (Apr 12, 2018)

I'm looking for a very short 30amp power cord. I want to be able to place my generator at the back end of the trailer when dry camping and plug it in at the rear of the trailer without dragging out the long cord that I normally use. Any suggestions? To get one that short I might have to make it up myself.


----------



## diannabill (Apr 12, 2018)

It's a plug-in type. I did find an adapter with a 30amp end to a 15amp 3-prong plug and I bought a big heavy duty extension cord that's only 6 feet long. That can plug directly into my Honda generator's 15 amp receptacle. We'll be able to do some limited things like make coffee, run the frig, even the microwave (alone), and that's really all we need it to do.


----------

